# Ligonier Academy of Biblical and Theological Studies



## ww (Mar 27, 2009)

Ligonier Ministries | Ligonier Academy

Looks like this could be advantageous to those already ordained in the Ministry as well as a future Certificate program for layman. Quite a lineup for Faculty including Dr D.A. Carson, Alistair Begg, Dr Keith Matthison, Dr Mark Dever, Dr Ligon Duncan, Dr Sinclair Ferguson, and more.


----------



## forgivenmuch (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks interesting. Are than any plans to offer any degrees besides the D.Min?


----------



## ww (Mar 27, 2009)

forgivenmuch said:


> Looks interesting. Are than any plans to offer any degrees besides the D.Min?



Good Question as they only alluded to the Certificate program but you never know where this could go in the future.


----------



## brymaes (Mar 28, 2009)

According to their website it does not seem that they are planning on offering any other degrees in the near future. Looks like a good program for continuing ed, though.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 28, 2009)

Pretty nice set of teachers!


----------



## ww (Mar 28, 2009)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Pretty nice set of teachers!



I concur!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 28, 2009)

I am considering this once I finish the M.Th. degree I'm working on. But it could get pricey flying to Florida all the time!


----------

